# Lump in back of neck.



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

I've just noticed a little lump in the back of Poppy's neck. She had an injection for antibiotics a couple of weeks ago, don't know whether it could be scar tissue from that or it is quite close to where her chip was placed, is it possible to feel them once they are in, although it is kidney bean size.

Any Ideas before I take her to the vet and he laughs at me??? (he's rather good looking you see, that would be humiliating)!!


----------



## Chezza79 (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi,
did u give the vets a call?
It could possibly a reaction from the injection, I think the Microchip would be too small to feel.

Keep us updated


----------



## squashynose (Nov 21, 2008)

You can sometimes feel the microchip if it has been inserted too close to the skind, but they are tiny, like rice grains. When was she chipped? Any injection can have a reaction, but 2 weeks ago? I'd have thought you'd see it earlier than now.


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

she did have quite a large lump straight after the infection but vet wasn't concerned as it was at injection site, it was like the size of a satsuma, that stayed for several days, to be honest I got used to it being therr then one day I noticed it had gone, it was several days later when my husband was giving her a cuddle and felt the small kidney bean size lump!

I'mk going to take her to the evening surgery at vets tonight, I've just missed the afternoon one. Hopefully he can shed some light on it!!


----------



## squashynose (Nov 21, 2008)

So did the lump go away altogether, and then this one appeared? Hmmm suspicious... Is it hard or fluid?
Lemme know what the Vet says!


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

I haven't got to vet today as I'm very poorly, I'll call them in morning and ask them, it's not rock solid but it's not squidgy either. I really think it is scar tissue but I'm not leaving it to chance, I know that when I've had to give myself sub-cutaneous injections last year I STILL have lumps from the needles. That said I'm not a dog, well in most peoples opinion anyway, I'll let you know what vets say in mornin xx


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Hope everything goes okay. It could be a haematoma under the skin from the invasion of the needle


----------



## jenp (Jul 16, 2008)

i'm sure it will be fine - but the vet would never laugh at you for checking! and if he's cute, then isn't that another good reason to go?? 

I have a cute dentist. It's not so good.... slobbering down your own chin is not attractive....


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

I took her to the vet this morning and he wasn't overly concerned, he said that I could have it surgically removed if I wished but he wouldn't if it was his own dog but he would if it gets any bigger or changes. It probably is a big lump of scar tissue from the antibiotic injection she had after spaying. 
He told me to keep an eye on it and if after a few weeks if it hasn't either gone (which it should do if it's from injection) then I'm to take her back to him.

I didn't see they really cute one, he's the one with the lovely personality, didn't see the gorgeous one!!

xx


----------



## jenp (Jul 16, 2008)

Well that bodes well then.... they'd have said if they felt it was something to worry about. Guess you just keep your eye on it now....


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm happier now, I'm inclined to agree with him. It's not causing her any bother, even if I move it or touch it she isn't even aware of it so I'll just keep an eye!!


----------

